# Razorblade™ Quadratic Diffuser



## stump (Sep 14, 2011)

Razorblade™ Quadratic Diffuser

Anyone using this in there set-up??I would like to try but cant find info on anyone using them.










http://www.primacoustic.com/razorblade.htm


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Stump, 

Are you experiencing problems with flutter echo in your room?
Or are you trying to tame something else in the room.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## stump (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey Bill
I've just put some room treatments in my room and read up on the idea of using diffusers at the back of the room to give a sense of space.I have yet to take any measurements in my room.
Stump


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

We have recently knocked down and rebuilt on the same site and when I run Audysee I hear flutter echo and will be looking into QRD hopefully in the early new year. 
I would be interested in hearing the differences you get by using these.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------

